# Externer Startknopf gesucht



## ΔΣΛ (9. Februar 2015)

Hallöchen,
ich nutze mal die geballte Forenenergie für diese Angelegenheit 

Ich suche einen externen Startknopf, ich finde komischerweise solches Produkte mehr, habt ihr ein Produkt für mich ?

Ich habe bereits Zwei solcher Geräte im Haushalt verbaut : Sharkoon PC Jump Start, silber, 2-port, USB 2.0 (7776) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Und wollte mir das selbe oder etwas ähnliches eigentlich noch einmal kaufen, aber leider Fehlanzeige.

Danke !

PS:
Nichts gebrauchtes, oder von Ebay.


----------



## Pyroneo (9. Februar 2015)

Hier. Hat zwar keine Audio Anschlüsse, aber ich hoffe es reicht dir trotzdem


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (9. Februar 2015)

sonst nimme die Vandalismusschalter von Lamptrop ... siehe caseking usw habe die alle und gibts in alle farben formen


----------



## wooty1337 (9. Februar 2015)

Oder nen On/Off schalter aus einem alten Gehäuse ausbauen?!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Februar 2015)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.
Pyroneo; Ja das habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber hässlich, und ein Drittanbieter bei Amazon ist nicht das wahre, wäre eher meine letzte Wahl - Danke.
Stefan_CASEMODDING; Nicht wirklich das wonach ich suche 
wooty1337; Bekommstn Keks dafür, aber jetzt ab in die Rumpelkammer 
Ich suche noch immer... Lade ...


----------



## Pyroneo (11. Februar 2015)

Ausser einem Eigenbau fällt mir gerade nichts mehr ein und finde leider auch nichts anderes mehr. Auch diverse Gross Händler führen dein wunschprodukt nicht mehr. Vllt hat der asiatische Markt noch was, wäre aber dann wohl inakzeptabel für dich wenn Dritthändler bei Amazon schon nicht das wahre ist


----------



## wooty1337 (11. Februar 2015)

Die Sharkoon Schalter scheinen ja momentan nicht mehr vertrieben zu werden. Und in der Form scheint es tatsächlich nur den Sharkoon bzw. den komischen Schalter auf Amazon zu geben. Entweder treibst du noch irgendwo ein Teil von Sharkoon auf oder nimmst gezwungener Maßen das von Amazon bzw. bastelst dir selbst was hübsches


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Februar 2015)

Ich war schon bereit dieses hässliche Ding bei Amazon zu bestellen, aber dieser Dritthändler liefert nur in DE, und ich lebe nicht in DE, also hat sich dieses teil auch aus dem rennen geworfen, und das ganze zu umgehen habe ich keine Lust, das ist die mühe nicht wert.
Das wird wohl leider nichts mehr, diesen PC muss ich wohl oder über so positionieren das ein Externer Startknopf nicht notwendig ist, Murks.
Aber komisch, das es für diese Geräte quasi keinen Markt geben soll, stellen sich so wenige Personen dessen PC unter dem Schreibtisch, hmm.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (12. Februar 2015)

Nein aber viele Leute drücken halt dann auch den Knopf unter dem Schreibtisch.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Februar 2015)

Du weißt genau was ich meine, und dennoch kommt so ein Beitrag, warum ?


----------



## Pyroneo (15. Februar 2015)

Man kann es auch so machen wie ich. Habe mit eine Mehrfachsteckdose mit Fußschalter besorgt und im BIOS alles so eingestellt das der PC hochfährt wenn Spannung am Netzteil/Mainboard ankommt. den Fussschalter hab ich dann nach der Geburt meines 2. Sohns auf den Schreibtisch gelegt, klappt super und mit Standby strom ist's auch vorbei.


----------



## Körschgen (15. Februar 2015)

Soetwas ist aber auch wirklich einfach selbst gebaut...
Und dann auch meist viel schöner/nach eigenen Vorstellungen...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Februar 2015)

Pyroneo; Die Idee ist prinzipiell gut, dies muss ich einmal ausloten ob dies in meinem Bios (im Zweitsystem) unterstützt wird, danke für den Vorschlag 
Wie nennt sich diese Einstellung im Bios, kannst du mir hier Anhaltspunkte geben (?), ich habe mich nie damit beschäftigt.

Old-Knitterhemd; Nichtssagende Antworten werte ich generell als negativ, entweder Beispiele nennen die ich kaufen kann oder nichts schreiben, eine MacGyver Bastelstunde mache ich sicher nicht.


----------



## Körschgen (17. Februar 2015)

ΔΣΛ;7186946 schrieb:
			
		

> Pyroneo;
> Old-Knitterhemd; Nichtssagende Antworten werte ich generell als negativ, entweder Beispiele nennen die ich kaufen kann oder nichts schreiben, eine MacGyver Bastelstunde mache ich sicher nicht.



Pampig werden brauchst du schon mal gar nich.
Ein bisschen selber denken kannst du nich?
Wo is das Problem irgendeinen Taster(Beispiel wurde schon genannt) zu nehmen der dir gefällt und mit einem zwei-pin Connector zu verbinden?

Ich sag ja nich um sonst nach eigenen Vorstellungen.

Wenn der Herr sich aber zu fein ist die Fingerchen zu benutzen, dann wird er wohl so einen schönen Plastikschalter kaufen müssen.

Edit: Oha jetzt bekomme ich schon PNs...
Da ist aber jemand empfindlich...lächerlich...


----------



## Pyroneo (17. Februar 2015)

Power state after failure oder so heißt das, ist bei jedem hersteller anders. Es geht darum die anfrage auszunutzen was nach einem Stromausfall passieren soll. Bei mir kann ich wählen zwischen ausgeschaltet bleiben, wieder einschalten oder letzten Zustand wiederherstellen. Wenn die Mehrfachsteckdose aus ist kann das Netzteil keine Spannung mehr ans Mainboard ausgeben und das Mainboard erkennt das. Die Funktion wurde schon vor zig Jahren genutzt. Einzig blöde bleibt halt das man keine USB- Kopfhörer/Mikrofon-Anschlüsse auf dem Schreibtisch hat. Dafür gibt es aber genug andere Möglichkeiten um das zu realisieren. 
Eins vielleicht noch zum Umgang hier im Forum. 
Worte oder Texte kann man vielseitig und manchmal auch falsch interpretieren. Je nach eigenem Gemütszustand kann man einiges anders auffassen als es vom Ersteller gemeint ist /war. Einfach alles etwas lockerer sehen dann klappt es manchmal besser.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Februar 2015)

Super, Danke dir für die konstruktive Hilfe 
Wenn ich zuhause bin und es testen kann, berichte ich ob es bei meinem Board möglich ist bzw es funktioniert.


----------



## TheLo0s (18. Februar 2015)

Die von Pyroneo genannte Einstellung siehst du auf folgendem Bild, so oder so ähnlich müsste das bei dir auch heißen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alternativ kannst dir ja auch nen Raspberry Pi besorgen und es damit machen, wäre zwar bissl übertrieben aber warum auch nicht 

Trotzdem frage ich mich was gegen eine Selbstbau Lösung spricht, es wäre ja wirklich einfach und sauber zu realisieren?


----------



## TessaKavanagh (18. Februar 2015)

Bevor man da mit einem RaspberryPi arbeitet kann man auch einfach mit Wake On Lan das Handy als Fernbedienung für den PC nutzen, genug Software gibt es dafür ja.


----------



## TheLo0s (18. Februar 2015)

Das mit dem Raspberry war auch eher als Spaß gemeint, ist natürlich absolut übertrieben


----------



## Efti (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo ΔΣΛ 

Das einzige was ich gefunden habe ist eine Art fernbedienung.
Schau mal hier rein:

Logisys PC Remote Start / Reset Controller (RMPC2) - FrozenCPU.com

Der Sitz ist aber in den USA.

Bei Amazon. com:

Amazon.com: Logisys Corp. PC Remote Start/Reset Controller (RMPC2): Computers & Accessories

Ein/Aus und reset kann das Teil.

Hier gibt es das Handbuch:

Logisys Computer Inc.

So wie ich das sehe, brauchst Du einen freien PCI Schlotplatz (Für die Platine mit Antenne) usw.
Das ist eine größerer Aufwand als mit dem Sharkoon Schalter.

Das Teil von Sharkoon habe ich nirgens gefunden (oder ich habe es übersehen)

Viel Erfolg noch.


----------



## chischko (24. Februar 2015)

Einfach das hier fest auf den Schreibtisch spaxen oder kleben, verkabeln und fertig. 
Ggf. noch nen Stecker mit Kupplung davor und schon ist dein Enthoo Primo sogar wieder halbwegs mobil. 
Hatte ich (wirklich! Kein Witz!!!) mal vor ein paar Jahren so gemacht und ein Gag war es immer wieder und ein optisches Highlight sowieso... die Reaktionen der Leute waren auch nicht ohne! 
Richtig drauf hämmern und der PC startet (nur nich vergessen innerhalb von 4 Sekunden den Schalter wieder raus zu drehen!)


----------

